# Vor- und Nachteile von Audioausgaben bei Tutorials



## triple-s (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und gleich mal eine Frage. Was sind die Vor- bzw nachteile, wenn man Tutorials mit Audioausgaben erstellt (Sprache)?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juli 2009)

Ein klarer Vorteil duerfte wohl sein dass auch Lesefaule User das Tutorial nutzen koennen, da's ja "vorgelesen" wird.


----------



## {Eve} (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,

mmhhh ich denke nicht das da Sprache alleine soviel aus macht, aber wenn man da noch so Bilder/Filme dazu macht, dann ist es für Neulinge sehr leicht sich in der zu erlernenden Software zurecht zufinden.

Aber in geschriebener Form müsste es auch vorhanden sein, denn man möchte ja nicht jedes Codestück mit der Hand schreiben, aber das kommt dann wieder auf das betrachtete Themenfeld an.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

Mal ganz einfach gesagt - es ist nicht so einfach als nen kilometer langen Text zu lesen


----------

